

Color Identifying System For The Color Blind - adg001
http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2010/01/18/color-identifying-system-for-the-color-blind/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Colourlovers+(COLOURlovers+::+Color+Trends+%26+Inspiration)

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1069629>

